# Game Dogs



## ericschevy

Just sharing some pics..


----------



## ericschevy

Ch Alligator-


----------



## ericschevy

TombStone-


























_________________

Jeep-


----------



## ericschevy

Jocko-
































Crenshaw's BlackJack-


----------



## ericschevy

Eli-

















Eli Jr-


----------



## ericschevy

Frisco-


----------



## ericschevy

Nigerino-


----------



## ericschevy

I thought this dog needed a bit more recognition....
This is Ken Allens Double Gr Champion Tornato

10 minutes before match-


----------



## BedlamBully

Awe Eli! Too bad he was stolen 

Great pics Eric.


----------



## roleary

Oh my god! what on earth are those dogs doing!!!! they look like they are .....fighting!!! how preposterous! oh the audacity!! LOL
Nice pics and some good looking dogs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.lee

haven't seen this many game pic in one site with out going to next page


----------



## chic4pits

wow, those are some good pics..i like the look of that 'jeep' in the second set of pics...
how long ago were those taken? ( i know it was several yrs.-to say the lest) i've never seen old day pits in the pit like that, all you see now days is what's on tv about them.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Just a question, lol. These gorgeous dogs look to me like an APBT should look like. Now I either see the bullies or the extremely tiny thin framed pits. If you notice, about 90% of these dogs have that really deep chest and more broad and round while some people on here have the true pit also but their frame is much more petite which looks a little strange to me but don't get me wrong, still beautiful. 

I prefer my APBT's to not be so thin framed like alot of the show dogs we see now, but also not bully! These dogs here are a good example on what is a nicely proportioned APBT IMO. Is it because of all the cross breeding that now we get these extremely thin show dogs or these bulky bullies? I am glad Nevaeh is kinda on the bigger size only because she is getting that really nice deep broad chest like alot of the dogs in the photos above. I am not to fond of seeing APBT with that border collie petiteness, it just looks kind of funny to me, but then again we all prefer something different!!  Nothing wrong with that at all, it just amazes me the different types of body styles, ears, and colors an APBT can have. Lol, no wonder the uneducated public gets confused!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad

They were matched from 35 pounds all the way to catch weight...so they definately ranged from thin to hulks but the larger ones were still only 55 60 pounds with a few rare heavier dogs.


----------



## DogsUnited

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## roleary

mrs pitbull, I hear you with what you say, keep in mind these are all champions, no ridiculously frail scrawny "show" type pit you are referring to would make that status, they would break! I agree with you, fit, real gamedogs are some of nicest proportioned dogs around.


----------



## 0ni

i love there look too the first pitbull that my sister started breeding was a male this size named Zeus he came from the Eli ,colby blood line we where so proud of him i cant even talk about him some times i get so mad RIP Zeus he was one of the reason i pick my ducci cause of his traits and his look


----------



## money_killer

unreal old game dog pics. got any more?


----------



## ericschevy

money_killer said:


> unreal old game dog pics. got any more?


Yeah, a few. Their not game dogs though..
http://americanpitbull.forummotion.com/historical-gallery-f9/apbt-pics-t1.htm


----------



## trutildeath360

awsome pics....thanks for the glimpse back into some history of this great breed.....


----------



## ericschevy

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> If you notice, about 90% of these dogs have that really deep chest and more broad and round while some people on here have the true pit also but their frame is much more petite which looks a little strange to me but don't get me wrong, still beautiful.


I know what you are saying but as you can see they even came in different builds back then. I actually see quite a few there that I would consider to be on the more petite side and look very similar to a lot that I see today..


----------



## bahamutt99

See, I sure don't think of the show dogs of today as frail or petite by any means. Typically, they're larger and have more bone, because that creates a showier look. If petite, rangy dogs were what wins in the show ring, Terra would be a GRCH by now.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Lol, yah, I guess I don't mean petite, hmmm..... I just don't know what to call it except different. Alot of the older pictures had dogs that had those very deep broad looking chest and also well rounded but also thinned at the same time in the stomach area as of now, alot of the dogs I see winning shows have that border collie petite looking stomach if that makes any sense at all. Lol, I don't really know another way of describing it. They also seemed to have a tad different shaped head than some of the pits I see now!



> I know what you are saying but as you can see they even came in different builds back then.


I totally agree with this. Some of them look like they had some bigger boned legs also. But then I see a few that had the more thin looking legs like the ones today. Well anyways, lol, I think they all look beautiful, past and present!!


----------



## Mr.lee

some for the pic was when they was old and not in shape...but when going into the pit they was slim up...


----------



## American_Pit13

Some good looking dogs in there.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad"

It's amazing how lean they kept them. Those must have been some very tough animals.


----------



## cane76

Great photos,seen some of my favorites,although i didnt see homer who i thought was one of the best of all times,great job eric!


----------



## ericschevy

I cant seem to find homer although I have seen a pic I just don't remember where..


----------



## ericschevy




----------



## bahamutt99

Here be CH Mountain Man's Homer


----------



## derrty

great pics...there are some more


----------



## ericschevy

bahamutt99 said:


> Here be CH Mountain Man's Homer


There he is, thanks Lindsay..


----------



## ericschevy

A few more..


----------



## ericschevy

_________________


----------



## RelicBizar

This tread is great man.

Love watching pics of the old days.

Who can tell me more about the 2nd. dog on this page. (Top)

I'm new here but i love it here already.

haha.

Greetings from Holland, Géraldo


----------



## ericschevy

RelicBizar said:


> This tread is great man.
> 
> Love watching pics of the old days.
> 
> Who can tell me more about the 2nd. dog on this page. (Top)
> 
> I'm new here but i love it here already.
> 
> haha.
> 
> Greetings from Holland, Géraldo


Welcome to GoPitbull, I couldn't tell you anything about that one..


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad"

RelicBizar said:


> This tread is great man.
> 
> Love watching pics of the old days.
> 
> Who can tell me more about the 2nd. dog on this page. (Top)
> 
> I'm new here but i love it here already.
> 
> haha.
> 
> Greetings from Holland, Géraldo


hahaahh... I just thought to myself... How would the people at my local dog park like me if I brought that dog for a visit. That picture is actually scary!!!!


----------



## Bully Mama

I just came off of a chat forum and read about the old Dogmen in history. I am not a gamer by no means but it was interesting and disturbing reading...Many of these pics were posted.


----------



## egarciaz79

hey nice pits...


----------



## bahamutt99

Interesting that you included Blue Bully. I don't think I'd consider him a gamedog.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [7067] :: COUTURIER'S BLUE BULLY


----------



## ericschevy

bahamutt99 said:


> Interesting that you included Blue Bully. I don't think I'd consider him a gamedog.
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [7067] :: COUTURIER'S BLUE BULLY


He was in with the rest and titled GRCH so I figured what the hell..


----------



## pitbull learner

there are some great looking dogs...
thanks for posting them up..


----------



## derrty




----------



## cane76

bottom dog looks like a dwarf tosa,just goes to show what ever works is used,if infact he was used,i dont know that dog but i like its look.


----------



## Sadie

I believe that bottom dog is off sorrells line


----------



## Bully Mama

Question, most of these dogs look emaciated, very thin with ribs showing, is this common practice or are they just thin like gray hounds...


----------



## Sadie

Well I didn't go through every dog posted but alot of those game dogs with rib showing are not emaciated but conditioned in top shape you should be able to see at least 2 back ribs on a conditioned apbt se the difference?

emaciated dog










Conditioned Dog


----------



## cane76

Ive seen Sorrel bloodline that color,it could be.
Interesting photos from my stolen archive.
*Blue paul*








*Red smut[suposedly]*








*Huge alligator female,robinsons "snaps"*








*He needs no intro,i like big game dogs!*








*And his seed if you will,rufus,both dogs probably already posted up*


----------



## cane76

*trussles dum dum[dummy]85 pounds lean*








Proof of the larger game dog.
Very little info on this dog,ive searched to no avail.
Ugly and far out of standard,But i like it,great working dog.


----------



## Sadie

Some of My Favorites

Sorrells Crazy Dugan










Sorrells Goober










Sorrells Blue Monday


----------



## bahamutt99

SadieBlues said:


> I believe that bottom dog is off sorrells line


He's a Mayday son. Pedigree


----------



## Sadie

bahamutt99 said:


> He's a Mayday son. Pedigree


I knew I saw him before I thought it was on a sorrells pedigree He is a cute boy.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

> Question, most of these dogs look emaciated, very thin with ribs showing, is this common practice or are they just thin like gray hounds...


Like Sadie said, a conditioned APBT will be showing atleast 2 back ribs, BUT, if I may say, IMO, it does not look good to me. Maybe that is why my girl is a little thick, lol. I don't like the whole border collie thin frame look. BUT, like I said, that is just my opinion. I don't agree when you can count the spinal (knobs) on their back as you see in alot of conditioned pitbulls. Just not my cup of tea at all. Now, I am not saying I don't like ALL conditioned APBT's. I just think some are too extreme for me!


----------



## derrty

bahamutt99 said:


> He's a Mayday son. Pedigree


thats the dog gr ch barracuda rom:thumbsup:


----------



## derrty

my fav sorrell's









do u know whos that dog?


----------



## ericschevy

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Like Sadie said, a conditioned APBT will be showing atleast 2 back ribs, BUT, if I may say, IMO, it does not look good to me. I just think some are too extreme for me!


That's just true representative (Characteristic) of a game dog. This was done for competition purposes. The objective being to keep the body weight down just enough without destroying muscle mass.. It makes for a much more agile pit dog..


----------



## Sadie

Yeah I like Uncle bud as well nice looking dog! 

Not sure about the little black dog. Maybe someone else may know


----------



## Sadie

I like the look of those old game dogs personally as long as they are not sickly. I think they represent true athletes when I look at them I don't see emaciated and from what I have read it's not easy to get a dog conditiond the way those old timmer's did it. Maybe I just like xtreme hehehehe but I think alot of them are beautiful dogs JMO


----------



## Bully Mama

QUOTE=Mrs_APBT_America;87143]Like Sadie said, a conditioned APBT will be showing atleast 2 back ribs, BUT, if I may say, IMO, it does not look good to me. Maybe that is why my girl is a little thick, lol. I don't like the whole border collie thin frame look. BUT, like I said, that is just my opinion. I don't agree when you can count the spinal (knobs) on their back as you see in alot of conditioned pitbulls. Just not my cup of tea at all. Now, I am not saying I don't like ALL conditioned APBT's. I just think some are too extreme for me! [/QUOTE]
OK about this thin border Collie thing, Meet Mac(McNail) She and Jenny Craig have a personal relationship.....:rofl:[


----------



## Pipbull

derrty said:


> do u know whos that dog?


Mountain Man's Homer?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

> OK about this thin border Collie thing, Meet Mac(McNail) She and Jenny Craig have a personal relationship.....


Wow, I have never seen a border collie that big, lol. Well our border collie was extremely petite, but we also worked her with the cows on a daily basis! That is funny though, and the above border collie is cute. 

ANYWAYS.....DIDN'T MEAN TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT. SORRY! LOL.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

BUT as an example, these right here are the ones that are to skinny for my liking, not emaciated at all, but definitely not for me.


----------



## BedlamBully

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> BUT as an example, these right here are the ones that are to skinny for my liking, not emaciated at all, but definitely not for me.


They are skinny looking but they don't look like that ALL THE TIME. Its similar to a body builder, they are not cut all the time.

Most of the times dogs that look like that are preparing for or just coming off of show season. Its generally not a year round thing.

I love how it looks!


----------



## derrty

Pipbull said:


> Mountain Man's Homer?


 thats right :thumbsup:


----------



## Sadie

Game dogs are not for everyone but they are as true to the apbt as you can get. And behdlum is right they don't usually look like that all year round that is conditioned weight in those pictures chain weight would prob be 10-15 lbs heavier. But yeah I fell in love with those old game dogs I think they are picture perfect IMO it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## MADBood

I've always liked that pic of Chinaman. He was a badassed dog....he was smart as hell and quick to finish off his opponents.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

> They are skinny looking but they don't look like that ALL THE TIME. Its similar to a body builder, they are not cut all the time.
> 
> Most of the times dogs that look like that are preparing for or just coming off of show season. Its generally not a year round thing.


Ooooooooooo okay. Thanks for clearing that up. I was thinking it was more of a year round thing. My bad. That is why I am here to learn.


----------



## Bully Mama

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Wow, I have never seen a border collie that big, lol. Well our border collie was extremely petite, but we also worked her with the cows on a daily basis! That is funny though, and the above border collie is cute.
> 
> ANYWAYS.....DIDN'T MEAN TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT. SORRY! LOL.


Mac got into a fight with our California pit about 6 months ago, about 300 stiches and she hasn't been as active since, she also gains weight in the sunmmer and looses in the winter, so she's due to shead a few pounds.... our other Border collie, Mac's father dosen't carry as much weight. They used to work sheep on the school farm, now he chases shadows.........:rofl:










SORRY STILL OFF TOPIC....


----------



## ericschevy

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> BUT as an example, these right here are the ones that are to skinny for my liking, not emaciated at all, but definitely not for me.


This one right here is the epitome of the game dog world, arguably one of the greatest...









And as already stated they didn't typically look this chiseled year round. This is the result of conditioning shortly before a "Play date"..


----------



## Sadie

ericschevy said:


> This one right here is the epitome of the game dog world, arguably one of the greatest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as already stated they didn't typically look this chiseled year round. This is the result of conditioning shortly before a "Play date"..


WOOO WEEE I AGREE CHINAMAN IS BADASS TO THE 10TH POWER


----------



## Pipbull

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> BUT as an example, these right here are the ones that are to skinny for my liking, not emaciated at all, but definitely not for me.


Dang, and those are 3 of the greatest!


----------



## onegrenade0321

WOW!!!! I think Blue Monday is now my fav. APBT Ive seen. I love... LOVE LOVE LOVE the look of that dog! can anyone tell me about the second dog here? I like it alot too! and he last two pics here are my Kira. I just think she looks lean and bad ass! wish I had some better shots of her. she is such a sweetheart though.


----------



## derrty

The second dog is Antohin's Moca POR
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [177543] :: ANTOHIN MOCA


----------



## Sadie

Just an FYI Sorrells Blue Monday is actually pure Corvino ! Awsome dog here is this boys pedigree

Pedigree Of : CH SORRELLS' BLUE MONDAY (3XW)


----------



## mikeyyboy

nice dogss


----------



## pimpidypimp

More oldies but goodies
















Dibo








Finley's Bo








Honeybunch
















Bloody Sunday








Wildside's Wierdo








Bandit








Cowboy








Rapid Roy








Outlaw








Spike








El Diablo *****








Queen Of Hearts








Stompanato








Bass Tramps Redboy, The next 6 pics are more Redboy dogs, I love Redboy dogs!








Marlowe's Mr. Bulldog








Marlowe's Brandy Girl








Marlowe's Fanny








(WCC'S) KITTEN'S DEVIL DEACON








Bailey's Bingo








Marlowe's Peaches








Thundermatch








Cujo runnin the mill








Shankbone's Lionhead 








Tina








Latino Boy








Crazy Tippy








Betty Jo








Coy's Banjo, I allways thought this pic of him looked like the grim reaper on four legs!








Tudor's Black Demon








Chans Blackjack 2xW son of Chans Floyd, A little known dog that produced some of the best dogs that the state of Hawaii has ever seen! He should be on the ROM list, He produced several unreported champions and Grand champions, not to mention all the 1 and 2x winners he sired! Two of his best went to Japan> GRCH Rowdy 8x winner and CH Domino 5x winner 1x GL








Daughter to Blackjack and sister to Rowdy and Domino, Produced an awesome litter when bred back to her sire, She was a crawling game Bitch thats deserves recognition and credit where credit is do!


----------



## lostnadrm

geez i love these dogs....


----------



## texpitbull2

lets not forget ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [397] :: TANT'S YELLOW (6XW)


----------



## Firehazard

ALL AWESOME PICS!!! Good call on DbleGRCH Tornato..


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

everyone thinks it isnt a apbt unless its head isnt huge and it dosent weigh over 90lbs. i do like the small compact explosive game dogs


----------



## MISSAPBT

Mayday









Zebo









Shady









Diablo









Tombstone









Jeep









Sparky









Candy









Nelis









Nine









Taylors Bandit


----------



## davidfitness83

Firehazard said:


> ALL AWESOME PICS!!! Good call on DbleGRCH Tornato..


Do you have more info about that dog I really liked him too. That dog is built like a tank


----------



## davidfitness83

I have seen some Hollingsworth dogs they are vert nice as well does anyone have any pics of that line?


----------



## MISSAPBT

davidfitness83 said:


> Do you have more info about that dog I really liked him too. That dog is built like a tank


Hes a she david 
She had her 1st roll at 13 months against miss piggy, won that, i think there was only a few of the 10 that she defeated that acually lived, she was a hell of a bulldog, Greatest of all time.

Heres a write up i found
On December 8th, 1991, GR CH Tornado made bulldog history. She became the first ten time winner and DOUBLE grand champion in history.

With all great bulldogs there are people that detract from the achievements of these animals. Who Dbl GR CH Tornado could have beat or couldn't is a matter of one's own opinion. Who she did beat and who she didn't is a matter of record. The facts are that the list of notable dog people she beat is among the top the game has to offer today.

Her first match was into STP's Miss Piggy. STP was quoted saying, by a close source, that if he could get the bet covered, he would mortgage his house that Ken's 13 month old pup could not possibly beat Miss Piggy. Luckily for this proud fellow, the bet was not called as Miss Piggy was victim number one.

The pattern continued as Dbl GR CH Tornado beat D. Farve & JJ Hayward, Bobby Hall, Tant & Co., and Chicago Combine.

A while later, GR CH Tornado came to Florida to claim her sixth win. She beat "Emma" in 1 hour, 17 mins. Tito of the Local Boys was next in line and his bitch did not last the half hour mark and T. Garner and Raheem's bitch went out game in half that time. Rastaman brought opponent number nine in the form of Boone's Sadie, she was wisely picked up at 45 mins. Her tenth and final match was against the Canadian Francois Shobinoe, a man that brought a very game and talented bitch. It officially went 2hours, 34 mins. A wager was made on Tornado's gameness and ability to finish a dog. At 3 hours and 18 mins in 25 degree weather, she was broken off her expired foe and then scratched back to it without hesitation. (most dogs will not do this)

All of the above dogs failed to live under Dbl GR CH Tornado except for one. All of them scratched dead game. She won her first at 13 months, and her last at the age of seven years old. Tornado's total fight time was 10 hours, 20 mins. She killed three of the dogs without getting one puncture in her skin. Her 8th and 9th matches were only 3 weeks apart from each other.

Many people say that Tornado did not produce. But what people don't say is that she was only bred twice and many only took those and bred them back to her father whom was a ROM. Though, she did produce two known 2x's including Ken Allen's Movin On.


----------



## davidfitness83

MISSAPBT said:


> Hes a she david
> She had her 1st roll at 13 months against miss piggy, won that, i think there was only a few of the 10 that she defeated that acually lived, she was a hell of a bulldog, Greatest of all time.


Thanks for the education  do you have pics of her ? What bloodline was she ?


----------



## MISSAPBT

davidfitness83 said:


> Thanks for the education  do you have pics of her ? What bloodline was she ?


No worries.

These are just from the 1st page of this thread

























Id say she is a heavy bourdeux bred dog
APBT ONLINE PEDIGREES


----------



## davidfitness83

Oops I meant the hollingsworth dogs I saw these pics of that girl


----------



## aussie monster pitt

ericschevy said:


> Ch Alligator-


gotta love chinaman :thumbsup:


----------



## circlemkennels

My personal Favorite.... WSK's Mean Jolene









WSK's Vader









GR CH Rascal 6XW









CH Watchdog's Big Thor


----------



## aussie monster pitt

circlemkennels said:


> My personal Favorite.... WSK's Mean Jolene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WSK's Vader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GR CH Rascal 6XW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH Watchdog's Big Thor


WSK's VADER is a gorgus lookin bull dog
reall tuff lookin character


----------



## circlemkennels

aussie monster pitt said:


> WSK's VADER is a gorgus lookin bull dog
> reall tuff lookin character


He was a 2XW


----------



## yelic

*Awesome Site!!*

Antohin kennels - Breeding Pit Bulls since 1992. / Gallery / ROM dogs / A
Great site for game dog info and pics


----------



## gamer

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Just a question, lol. These gorgeous dogs look to me like an APBT should look like. *Now I either see the bullies or the extremely tiny thin framed pits. * If you notice, about 90% of these dogs have that really deep chest and more broad and round while some people on here have the true pit also but their frame is much more petite which looks a little strange to me but don't get me wrong, still beautiful.
> 
> I prefer my APBT's to not be so thin framed like alot of the show dogs we see now, but also not bully! These dogs here are a good example on what is a nicely proportioned APBT IMO. Is it because of all the cross breeding that now we get these extremely thin show dogs or these bulky bullies? I am glad Nevaeh is kinda on the bigger size only because she is getting that really nice deep broad chest like alot of the dogs in the photos above. I am not to fond of seeing APBT with that border collie petiteness, it just looks kind of funny to me, but then again we all prefer something different!!  Nothing wrong with that at all, it just amazes me the different types of body styles, ears, and colors an APBT can have. Lol, no wonder the uneducated public gets confused!!


once you stop using them for their intended purpose, your going to lose the intended look.


----------



## Padlock

any possible pics of GR CH Hargroves Rufus ??


----------



## Faro

derrty said:


> The second dog is Antohin's Moca POR
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [177543] :: ANTOHIN MOCA


SUPER CUR!!!!!!He start screaming and looking to jump of pit in 4min VS a litlle bit better cur,he was dog,no game-dog!!!!!!


----------



## Faro

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d135/bullnuts/827.jpg

This is Hooper GRCH Outlaw no Finley Ch Bo ROM


----------



## JGDUNN

I love your pics awsome!!!!!


----------



## Trojanboi400

I need to show my cousin this page because he swears up and down there were game blue dogs. Me personally, I never heard of any.


----------



## Trojanboi400

Where is the "LIKE" button when you need it?



derrty said:


> great pics...there are some more


----------



## Firehazard

Heir & Smiths CH Hog









Morfins CH Afogutu

Just cause thats Hoagies topside.. 
and now the bottom









Garners GrCh Spike









Sorrells CH Blue Monday









Lancasters Snake

......


----------



## Sadie

Just Give me Mayday and Buck and I will go home and call it a day. Some great animals in this thread so many great dogs who left a mark in the history of our breed.


----------



## dixieland

Trojanboi400 said:


> I need to show my cousin this page because he swears up and down there were game blue dogs. Me personally, I never heard of any.


Sadie has posted at least one or two on here before.Give me a few and I'll see if I can give you a link.It would be so much quicker for me if I could actually remember the dogs names.lol


----------



## dixieland

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [231848] :: BELLON CLUB'S SOGA

Here ya go

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=319846


----------



## zohawn

Trojanboi400 said:


> I need to show my cousin this page because he swears up and down there were game blue dogs. Me personally, I never heard of any.


thats like saying there are no game black dogs. you never know until its tested


----------



## Trojanboi400

dixieland said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [231848] :: BELLON CLUB'S SOGA
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [319846] :: BARRERA'S SCARAMUSH


Yea i was talking pre 1976 but thanks I will definitely show him this ped. Lol I'll admit I was wrong. Just never heard of any old school blue game dogs. Always thought they were more on the show side. Learn something already and its only 9:30am haha


----------



## Firehazard

barrea is boudreaux and as with the bellons dog.. thats NOT BLUE~ 

Its red, white, and black hairs intertwined ... THE BLUE DOGS that are BLUE actually have GREY hair.. 

this is why GAME "blue" dogs can seem PURPLE .. if you ever seen original catch dog videos you would see dogs very similar to these two... 

IN GAME DOGS there IS NO BLUE... BLUE is a SHOW TERM... ANYONE WHO has A GAME DOG and LABLED it blue is IGNORANT to the cause OR they want the FIRST game BLUE dog.. LOL

Colorados Imp II was the first blue registered and he was BLACK SLATE or SEAL ... which reflects both red and blue depending on the light while being a black dog. ImpII and his down from him lost against Lightners OFRN strain time in time again.. both were Lightner built strains and Lightner like the small black dogs better.. but the red ones were the winners thus the better carrier of the game gene. So with other strains it will be very similar outcome non the less. 

Hope this helps, topic comes up alot...  BLUE dog in the sense of the word are not game TNT done all they could to prove blue dogs and they just dont have it like Buck, JRB, Tonka, etc.. 


BLUE is a cosmetic term.. Game dog men of old .. just simply say Grey or they use the term Black Slate or Slate black or simply Seal...


----------



## Sadie

Trojanboi400 said:


> Yea i was talking pre 1976 but thanks I will definitely show him this ped. Lol I'll admit I was wrong. *Just never heard of any old school blue game dogs.* Always thought they were more on the show side. Learn something already and its only 9:30am haha


There weren't any besides Soga and a few of her offspring floating around in South America/Mexico. Most dog men won't touch a blue dog much less breed one. You will see plenty of show bred blues and maybe a few game bred blues here and there and most get culled. But as far as blue dog's with box titles? Soga is the only one who I know of LOL. If there were more blue box dog's that were worth discussing or remembering we would know about them. Can you judge a dog's gameness off color alone? No however dog men believed blue dog's to be curs so they were culled when they did show up. If you look at any performance bred bloodline you will see very few blue dog's showing up I have seen a few within the Eli/bordeaux family of dogs but those are far few in-between. Lot's of reds, blacks, white dogs, brindles, buckskins, fawns, but the color blue in game bred dog's is VERY rare unless they have some staff blood mixed in there in which case many of the blue ones you will see do.


----------



## Sadie

Just to piggy back off what Firehazard is saying about the whole Blue dog thing the color Blue in APBT's that we have seen are dark grey almost black if you will the registries call it Blue that is how they are registered dogmen call them grey LOL. When Bully breeder's and Staff breeder's breed blue dog's they double up those recessive genes by breeding blue to blue so the color grey becomes really really light and washed out through dilution and doubling up on the recessive genes. With APBT's there is no entire line of blue dogs LOL like you see with bullies and staff's... In order for that to happen you would have to continue breeding blue on blue as two blue dogs can only produce blue dogs .... Soga's sire was black so was her mother the reason Soga is blue or grey (which ever you prefer) is because her parent's were both carriers of the gene if only one was a carrier Soga wouldn't have been blue genetically it wouldn't be possible unless both parent's are carrying the particular gene.

Ps the TNT line is based heavily off Staff Blood lot's of old watchdog with some OFRN, and Bordeaux thrown in there the blue dog's in that line are blue because the staff blood in those dogs run's deep


----------



## Elvisfink

I believe RUNYON'S (LIGHTNER'S) COLORADO IMP II was a blue dog that was matched back in the 1930's. Check out all the unknowns in that ped.


----------



## Sadie

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [319846] :: BARRERA'S SCARAMUSH

Here is an example above of what Firehazard is talking about... Notice on this dog's pedigree the dog's color is shown as Gris? Which is Grey in spanish. That is how dog men refer to those dogs they don't call them blue like the bully and staff breeder's do that's because the registries refer to them as Blue and that's how they are registered with the registries hence show dogs.


----------



## Firehazard

Elvisfink said:


> I believe RUNYON'S (LIGHTNER'S) COLORADO IMP II was a blue dog that was matched back in the 1930's. Check out all the unknowns in that ped.


Yes I mentioned Colorado Imp II.. He was the first registered "BLUE" dog.. However he was black and looked more like KG's Dosia... Reflecting both red and blue depending on the light and angle inwhich it reflects.. Most old timers refered to that dog as Slate or Seal, cause blue isnt in game dogs as sadie was elaborating on....

LIGHTNERS COLORADO IMP II .. was of his smaller black nose dogs he liked better cause they were smaller... but the OFRN that Lightner is so Known for always come up on top.


----------



## Faro

Color is not important,MOST important is that thing inside dog,called HEART!!


----------



## Celestial88

Here are some dogs I really like, sorry if they were previously posted. These are all dogs I've seen through one kennel, across seas though.
Yacuza`s Sandman








Yacuza`s Miss Jocko








Yacuza`s Demon








Yacuza's Yellow Tom








Yacuza`s White Ace








Yacuza`s Connie








Their top stud
YACUZA KENNEL


----------



## Black Rabbit

Firehazard said:


> Yes I mentioned Colorado Imp II.. He was the first registered "BLUE" dog.. However he was black and looked more like KG's Dosia... Reflecting both red and blue depending on the light and angle inwhich it reflects.. Most old timers refered to that dog as Slate or Seal, cause blue isnt in game dogs as sadie was elaborating on....
> 
> LIGHTNERS COLORADO IMP II .. was of his smaller black nose dogs he liked better cause they were smaller... but the OFRN that Lightner is so Known for always come up on top.


Here's a pic of my "blue" dog for you  LOL


----------



## roe1880

Love the pics everyone... Thanks for starting this thread..

Hey Celestial those pics are nice.. their are two dogs there that look like my hound... lol.. I was like how the hell they got pics of my boy... lol.. Here is his ped & pic..
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [372316] :: <FONT COLOR =BLUE>ROE'S DOMINO <BR CLEAR =LEFT><FONT COLOR =RED>TRIBORO GAMEDOGS


----------



## Rudy4747

Nice pics Celestial88!
Toe that is a mice dog you got there man I like the heavy deadlift. My buddy has a deadlift dog with a jeep out he is a nice animal.


----------



## Celestial88

Good lookin' boy you got there. 
Some more 
Yacuza`s Gipsi 1xW








Yacuza`s Red Cat








Yacuza`s Auburn








Yacuza`s Grom 1xW








Yacuza`s Red Alert








Yacuza`s Teror








Yacuza`s Solomon








Yacuza`s Nikol








Yacuza`s Demon








I don't think this is one of his dogs.
Big Snake`s Ch. Winston 4xW 1xL









More of his
Yacuza`s CH. Hektor 4xW
This guy is the sire to a lot of the dogs I've posted.








Yacuza`s Charlie 1xW








Yacuza`s Shady Lady








Yacuza`s Mei-Mei








Yacuza`s Amos Jr.








Yacuza`s Noriega


----------



## EL CUCO

That's what's up!! ^^^ Great taste Celestial


----------



## Black Rabbit

Celestial88 said:


>


Wow this dog looks so much like Dosia, that face is almost spot on.


----------



## roe1880

Thanks folks... He's acting very good and is a hard worker...


----------



## Celestial88

I thought you'd like that one Krystal  

He does actively fight his dogs if anyone is wondering, because of where he's located he can do so without any backlash. Many of them are winners, I'm just too lazy to paste all their names in. I can if wanted though.


----------



## Celestial88

And I definitely do not support the guy, I just really like his dogs.

CH. Yacuza's VIRGIL 3 W POR
















Yacuza's RED LADY 1 W









One of their pups
Yacuza's DARKMAN JR.








Another pup
Yacuza's BULIT 2 W 









Anyone like floppy eared game bred dogs?
Yacuza's HIT MAN

















Yacuza's PEDRO (a son of Virgil)
















Yacuza's TEROR








Crazy eyes








Yacuza's WHITE ACE
















Yacuza's SANDMAN(Virgil son)

















More pictures of Demon for Krystal 

















GR. CH. Yacuza's YANKEE 5 W 

















CH. Yacuza's HEKTOR 4 W
























Yacuza's WHITE QUEEN








Yacuza's ISHTAR 1W

























Yacuza's BLACK WIDOW
















Yacuza's RED ALERT









Yacuza's CONNIE

























Yacuza's GIPSI 1 W 

















Yacuza's MINNIE 1 W

























Yacuza's ULTRA

























This dog's grandfather is Tant's GR Ch YELLOW ROM (6 W), he sired a lot of the dogs posted as well.
Yacuza's Mr. INDIAN ROM 

















A lot of these are pictures of the same dogs, I just figured y'all would like to see them anyway. Let me know when to stop. :stick:


----------



## performanceknls

I LOVE the dogs he has on his yard.... I would love to import one


----------



## MissApbtOzziGirl

Nice to see some old time dogs. My uncle has afew Lives still going strong over here.
Mountain Man "Snores

Redboy
Eli / Jeep thru " Eli Jnr

We Also Have Some Bourdoux Black dogs who are unreal and game as they were 30yrs ago.

We also have some Bronco and a
D&L King Casper dog
(I have his grandson here "Caspers Frank") would love to know more on where them Lines come from if anyone can share

**Pictured is my Piebald APBT Frank
Grandsire D&Ls KING Casper.


----------

